
Today's the day that YC invites applicants to interviews - cryptoz
"On April 16, we'll invite the groups that seem most promising to meet us in Mountain View during April 26-30." from apply.html<p>Does anyone know when the invitations go out? I'm super anxious to know.
======
timerickson
As was discussed last round [1], they usually arrive at 8PM CDT, 6PM PDT.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3179780>

------
tmh88j
I googled this regarding previous years and it seems like they're sent out
early evening Eastern time.

edit: mid-evening Eastern Time.

------
Kavan
Yup W12 I received the email around 6pm PT.

Fingers crossed for S12 and good luck to all the other teams!

------
Spoom
Good luck everybody. Hopefully one day I'll be ready to submit an application.

~~~
mariscal1
thanx we all need it =) good luck to U too

------
2pasc
Same as ig1: last time: 7:01 PM PDT

------
apembroke
Came here for this info. Thanks, and may the force be with you (and also with
you).

~~~
jmartin
May the odds be ever in your favor.

------
mirsadm
We didn't get an interview either! Bummer..we were hoping for an interview as
we both have quit our jobs + had senior software positions previously. What
kind of teams/people did you guys apply with?

~~~
Jamesso
Good luck to everyone who made it to the interviews! Wish I could be right
there with you.

Our team consisted of one senior developer, a creative director and a visual
marketing specialist. We're all in our late 20's and were planning to relocate
from the east coast.

------
adahm
Godspeed to all applicants!

------
lewisgodowski
We just heard back (4pm PDT) -- no interview for us. Was to be expected,
especially as we only heard about YC two weeks before the application was due.
Best of luck to everyone else!

------
ig1
Last time: 18:58:52 (PDT)

------
khwang
We just heard back and got an interview! Terribly exciting news.

~~~
bobsil1
Congrats and best of luck!

------
msbii
We received our rejection and very disappointed. We have a disruptive idea and
our demo got raving feedback from domain experts. Will post demo here soon.

Congrats to those who got invites.

------
jiganti
I didn't get in. Congrats to those who got invites!

~~~
jparkside
How do you know did they send you an email or something?

~~~
jiganti
Yeah, I just got it.

~~~
ordersy
Got my rejection letter seconds ago.

------
kellyreid
When does the W12 App go up? If we're not chosen this time, we plan to be the
first in line for W12 :)

~~~
46Bit
August. Just remember that a rejection isn't quite pluck a random boolean out
a hat: you should be looking to move forward and improve, then try for it
again if it still seems right. That's what I'll be doing if/when it's a No.
Looking to just file again with no change isn't really going to go anywhere.

------
camz
totally ready to get my awesome "rejection letter" lol. =x. it looks like you
get the rejections first and then the acceptance letters. hoping to get a
response early might be counter-intuitive to the response you're looking for.
=/

~~~
wrtworld
I dont think so. Both are delivered at the same time.

------
argumentum
Reading old articles about the YC application process, it always seems like
the teams accepted were emailing/skyping/etc with yc partners throughout the
process.

Is it indicative of a rejection if you haven't had any correspondence with YC
since submitting the app? I'm hoping not because nowadays there are just so
many more apps.

~~~
wrtworld
Just chill. We were selected for YC interview last year and we
talked/emailed/skyped with partners only when we were selected for interview.
I believe teams start talking with partners only when they are accepted for
interview.

~~~
argumentum
Thanks! I'd chill, but I've decided to base my entire self-worth on this.

~~~
argumentum
Yes, I was joking. Perhaps this is not the thread for sarcasm ;)

 _Incidentally both Gates and Jobs started their companies sans YCombinator._

Anything's possible (you could add mark z to that list). It's about
validation, resource allocation and probability.

Getting accepted to yc (or even interviewed) is indication that at least a few
capable people think you and what you're doing are worth something and that
you're headed in a good direction.

There is a limited amount of capital, public exposure (press) and face-time
with angels/VCs/worthy advisors to go around. With YC, you get a leg up in
getting access to these resources.

A YC company (historically, and for the above reasons) is significantly more
likely to at least get to the next stage of funding and growth (actually
employing people). Since everything involves luck, anything that improves your
chances is a big deal.

------
bobsil1
Didn't get in. Don't care, had beta :)

<http://daring.is>

Congrats to S12.

~~~
Nesterov
Same. Congrats to those that made it.

------
aliciamk
any suggestions for calming nerves while we wait? :)

~~~
PavanSSKanwar
press ups, sit ups, code something, draw something just keep doing something
contructive! single malt? not before night! ;-)

~~~
argumentum
draw something? hmm

------
dcozel
Congrats and best of luck to the invitees!

------
jingxu
just wonder during the wait after we submit the application, anyone received
any msg from them?

~~~
jingxu
of course, we checked our utube video, there were not that many views, so this
is definitely not encouraging...

we have funding from other sources. still it would be cool if we are chosen by
them

------
mariscal1
im so nervous that YC wont invite me =(

